

IP Geolocation API - radagaisus
http://ipinfodb.com/ip_location_api.php

======
Thomaschaaf
When loading the IPLocator it should auto fill the form with my ip. This would
help try the service :)

------
fduran
when I try to register I get error: "Lost connection to MySQL server at
'reading initial communication packet', system error: 110"

